# first consultation at CRGW Cardiff, what can I expect?



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

hey just wondered what to expect from CRGW on the first consultation?  I have booked for 4th June. Ive had two failed cycles with neath hospital previously and I know that this clinic will be slightly different. How soon do you start treatment after consultation? Any feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Rachelb014 - You will have an appointment with one of the doctors.  They will take a medical history  for both of you and do an internal  scan for you to check everything looks normal.  They will ask your partner to give a sperm sample for checking.  

I can't remember fully but I think they also take routine bloods from both of you as required by the **** and  to check amh. 

My first cycle was at  what was then called ivf wales (now wfi) at the heath.  I had kept a copy of my treatment notes (the one give to me with my dose but also had a record of how many follicles I had on my scans) which I took with me so they could see how I had responded the first time (although there was a few years in between). We also knew that we wanted to have icsi as that is what we had the first time.  

Our first appointment was just over 2 years ago so may not have remembered everything, and things may have changed a little but hopefully that gives you some idea. 

They will also take a picture for their records (there is a small camera on the top of the receptionists monitor)..  Can't remember if we had to take id with us.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey talking frog apologies for the late reply. I really appreciate your feedback. The consultation was exactly as you described. We have signed up and now undergoing treatment there


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck! I'm with them too and love them  They feel more like family than a business!


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you Pollita, i hope all goes well with you too. I actually had an appointment there yesterday to have an endo scratch and almost passed out and they were amazing, Yvonne was really lovely she even phoned to make sure I got home ok...it's the smallest things.
I'm currently with Amanda and she's nice too. If you don't mind me asking how far along are you?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

That's exactly what they're like. I get calls or emails late into the night if needbe from them! 

I'm about to start IVF #3 with them. Just awaiting AF and then I can get my meds and needles ready to start


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Rachel - glad your consultation  went well.  We chose them because they felt more personal  than lwc.  About a month  after my BFN, I was surprised to have a phonecall from Yvonne  to see how I was. 

I have an underactive thyroid and have been having problems  getting my tsh levels right.  Have a blood test next week.  If all is ok I will look to book a scratch ready for our FET.  We have been waiting  since Jan so hopefully  no more delays.


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi talking frog, thanks for the reply so pleased to hear this as I wasn't sure originally whether to go to CRGW or LWC- we went to both but got a better vibe from CRGW. 

Sorry to hear your cycle is delayed I hope your not waiting too long, it feels like forever waiting doesn't it. After my 2nd ICSI cycle it came to light I had blocked tubes so I was on a waiting list to have them out before starting this third cycle. Fingers crossed everything will be ok for you it's a tougher enough journey as it is :-(


----------

